# hypnotheropy



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not stressed but my IBS has beed getting worse lately. Would you recomend Hypnotheropy? Did it help any?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Smiley and welcome!I wasn't stressed either with my IBS - it just came when it wanted to no matter what I was doing - and clinical hypnotherapy did help me - I did the home course called the IBS Audio Program 100 which is discussed most on this forum.Clinical hypnotherapy has been researched and found to be one of the most effective treatment methods for IBS. Look at the threads featured at the top of this forum for information and studies for this treatment method and also for success stories of users of hypnotherapy for IBS.You can also find more information on the IBS program and how it has helped others here on the BB on this link: www.ibscds.comIf you have any specific questions, let us know - but the vast majority of people who have used this treatment method have found an average of 90% or more in the reduction of both frequency and severity of over 20 IBS symptoms, including pain, D, C and anxiety, etc.Let us know if we can help you in any way - browse the forum for treatment research studies using clinical hypnotherapy, as well as information on the above program. Also know that there is nothing out there that works 100% for 100% of all the IBS patients as everyone is different, but for most folks using the IBS Audio Program they did it as a last result and were greatly improved and wished they had done it first - and there are no side effects and can be used alongside OTCs or meds your doc may give you if need be - many have been able to get off the meds with this program.Take care and all the best to you!







And again, welcome!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks so much!!!!! My mom said she was plannning on taking me and I'm glad that it's helped some people!


----------

